

The Rabbit Hole of Using Docker in Automated Tests - mikaraento
http://gregoryszorc.com/blog/2014/10/16/the-rabbit-hole-of-using-docker-in-automated-tests/

======
mikaraento
This matches my experience: Docker is very promising, and indeed already a
very good solution to development and test environments - but the
productization level is still low. You need to invest a significant chunk of
time to get things actually working.

